# rod repair needed



## fish2day (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a Cobia Rod that has the ring missing from an eye. I would like it repaired or replaced and need a source to do job. Pictures below. Any help appreciated.


----------



## R2Rods (Sep 19, 2011)

I build and repair rods in montgomery, al....I don't know any builders in pensacola, but there is one in orange beach, al. A place called the rod room. They may be able to hook you up.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Call Ron at rodnreeldepot. 458-0428. He's located in back of Goin Fishing bait shop on Lillian hwy. Does great work.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Going Fishing*



jaksprat said:


> Call Ron at rodnreeldepot. 458-0428. He's located in back of Goin Fishing bait shop on Lillian hwy. Does great work.


X2! I build rods and know quality. :thumbup: C2


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> Call Ron at rodnreeldepot. 458-0428. He's located in back of Goin Fishing bait shop on Lillian hwy. Does great work.



X3...give Ron a call.


----------



## fish2day (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. I got my Rod repaired by "Pirate" here on the forum. I must say that my Rod looks new and definately a professional job was done. If you need Rod repair done, contact "Pirate", you will not be dissapointed.


----------

